# General Trias



## ohiogary (May 4, 2016)

I have met a friend that lives in General Trias, and plan on visiting in of May, early June, still waiting for my passport. Any information of the area, places to see, I have done some internet searching, but would rather hear from someone else views . And if all goes well maybe retiring to the philippines. Been there about 10 times, subic bay and Cebu, many years ago, enjoyed .


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

General Trias is a pretty spread out area. We live between the city proper and Manggahan. Very seldom go to city proper since Manggahan has all the shops/restaurants/banks that we need. City proper has historic Catholic Church. We can drive to Tagaytay in about a half hour. Brand new 150 room hotel(Bayleaf) opening in next couple months in Manggahan area.

Chuck


----------



## aaronwelch2016 (May 13, 2016)

ohiogary said:


> I have met a friend that lives in General Trias, and plan on visiting in of May, early June, still waiting for my passport. Any information of the area, places to see, I have done some internet searching, but would rather hear from someone else views . And if all goes well maybe retiring to the philippines. Been there about 10 times, subic bay and Cebu, many years ago, enjoyed .


Been to the place at least two times when I visited Philippines for the ocular of our business site. If you've been to Cebu or Subic, don't expect more on General Trias. It's a recently proclaimed city of Cavite formerly known as Francis Asisi. The areas is like the intramurus where in filled with hispanic houses and landmarks. There are also resorts if you wish to unwind such as la traviesa if you're coming from the Airport, it's about 2 hours to get there including the traffic but if you wish to rent a car, you can get there in an hour via aguinaldo highway.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

If I was coming from the airport I would take the CAVITEX(Coastal Road) which would bypass most of the towns. Aguinaldo as suggested is alway a congested highway due to passing thru many municipalities. JMHO since I have lived here since June 2010. It was named for St. Francis of Asisi but the town was called San Francisco de Malabon. It used to include the current municipalities of Rosario and Tanza. See: http://generaltrias.gov.ph/about-general-trias/history/ 
As I stated it is a very spread out area with many subdivisions in the different Barangays.

Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

La Traviesa is just down the road from our subdivision and I pass it to get to Barangay Manggahan to shop/bant or go to restaurants. A Resort is in it name but more like small hotel/motel with pools to me. I am waiting for the new Bayleaf Hotel to open with a couple of restaurants/pool/rooftop bar. If the restaurants are as good as it's sister hotel in Intramuros I will be a happy camper. FYI this is the site for La traviesa: La Traviesa Resort

Chuck


----------

